

Ask HN:Feedback about my new blog - jojogiuffra

Hey I just launched a new blog related to Growth Hack and Digital Marketing. I would like to receive some feedback about.<p>My first post is &quot;How to develop a successfully startup marketing plan&quot; Please opinions are welcome<p>www.jojogiuffra.com
======
ASquare
It's obvious that English is not your first language. There's plenty of
grammatical errors - which are all easily correctable.

On the topic covered however, it's honestly too high level for me. The title
made me think that there was going to be something like a checklist or
something actionable that I could use - which was not the case. The entire
post is just at a very high level - more a series of things to consider than
ways to construct a startup marketing plan. And even among those things to
consider, there is nothing unique in what you have said which has not already
been said many times before by others.

So I think you need to think about what unique perspective you can bring when
there are already so many other people blogging about the kinds of things you
want to talk about (and doing it very well). One concrete way you can bring
something different to the table is experiments you have tried and the results
of those. That is the kind of thing that I think will build your credibility
in the growth hacking/digital marketing space rather than just talking about
the kinds of things everyone is saying/has already said.

I hope this feedback was constructive.

------
michi
_" Eternal student, trying to do the world a little be more open mind. Right
now I love all realted to strategic marketing, specialising at Growth Hack and
Digital Marketing Strategies."_

I would write this as:

Eternal student, trying to make the world a little more open minded. Right now
I love everything related to strategic marketing, specializing in Growth
Hacking and Digital Marketing Strategies.

------
jlteran
Like ASquare said, it's obvious English is not your first language. If you
want to keep your readers engaged and coming back, attempt to have native
english speakers proofread through your writings first before publishing. You
might want to look into Grammarly.com I've never used it before, but I think
it might help your particular case.

